# Woodturning Design, Pendants: A Family Project



## Evacuee (Jan 5, 2011)

Had the pleasure of being asked to write an article for current issue (February) of Woodturning Design magazine and did so with my 17 year old daughter. Have gotten several emails from woodturners who couldn't contact the maker of the pendant backer plate, Richard Joyner. His correct email address is Richard@creativependesign.com. It was my error. 

Since writing the article my wife and daughters have gotten very involved in making necklaces for the pendants and the pendants have become quite popular. I stongly encourage everyone to get their family involved in their woodturning. I know it adds a lot to my enjoyment of it and it's now become a true family project.

Lately, I've been using a chatter tool purchased from coolhammers.com on both wood and acrylic pendants and sometimes using a woodburner for some very simple designs. Here are a few recent examples using those techniques.


----------



## Padre (Jan 5, 2011)

They are beautiful.


----------



## ericw95 (Jan 5, 2011)

It was a great article.  Very well written.  Your daughters are beautiful.


----------



## alphageek (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice article...  And very nice pendants here too.. Keep pushing the boundaries!

I had contacted WTD right away when I saw the wrong address and they were on top of it and already have some updated information on their website.


----------

